# Adobe After Effect wie einstellungen für sony vegas



## Bad Finger (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo !
Ich habe mit Hilfe eines Tut einen schönen Abspann erstellt mit Adobe After Effects.
Es sieht super aus ,doch Ich habe ein Problem. diese Datei wird mir nicht in Sony Vegas angezeigt ? 
Jetzt habe Ich in Adobe After Effects so viel rumgestellt das ich nun gar kein Film mehr erstellen kann^^(mist)
Meine Frage nr 1 Kann Ich die Render Einstellungen resetten ?
                        nr 2 Weiß jemand wie die Render Einstellungen sind, damit Ich die erstellten Dateien  für Sony Vegas nutzen kann ? 
mfg L G


----------



## bokay (19. Juni 2009)

1. Ja,
2., am besten unkomprimiert, im Eingangsformat...


----------



## Bad Finger (19. Juni 2009)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ja,
> 2., am besten unkomprimiert, im Eingangsformat...



Danke habe es hinbekommen, hatte 2 kerne activiert deswegen Fehlermeldung lol
Ich kann es in sony vegas einfügen Thx


----------

